

 Review our product (At the moment supporting Android) - sqardius
http://www.sqardius.net

======
jondcampbell
I tried creating an account, never got a "your account is created" message on
the page or in a email. I also tried logging in using the app but i guess my
account isnt set up.

~~~
sqardius
Yeah, even if it doesn't say so, it is created, just use the login form.

